# Carrier Pigeon Delivers Message...Sort Of



## AWP (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess better a dead carrier pigeon than some UXO. I'm interested to see what the message has to say. Probably very mudane traffic, but interesting all the same.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...t-message-161220880--abc-news-topstories.html



> Secrets from World War II may have been found in a coded message attached to the skeleton of a carrier pigeon found in an English chimney.
> The bird was found when David Martin in Bletchingly, Surrey, was renovating his fireplace


 


> Colin Hill from the Bletchley Park pigeon exhibition told BBC, "I thought no way on earth can I work this one out."
> They have determined so far that the message is from a Sgt. W. Stott and that it was written 70 years ago.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 1, 2012)

Very cool.  It wa probably a supp rep for TP.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 3, 2012)

An amazing find. Very cool.


----------



## Jettie (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if the info is still classified. :)


----------



## Cyberchp (Nov 23, 2012)

update to that article with message.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20458792


----------



## Sdiver (Nov 23, 2012)

Cyberchp said:


> update to that article with message.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20458792


 
From the link ....

AOAKN HVPKD FNFJW YIDDC

RQXSR DJHFP GOVFN MIAPX

PABUZ WYYNP CMPNW HJRZH

NLXKG MEMKK ONOIB AKEEQ

WAOTA RBQRH DJOFM TPZEH

LKXGH RGGHT JRZCQ FNKTQ

KLDTS FQIRW AOAKN 27 1525/6

I was able to crack it ..... "Be sure to drink your Ovaltine."


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Tell the Americans to watch out... my sources say that the Japanese are going to attack Pearl Harbor in force some time in the early part of December."


----------



## Cyberchp (Nov 23, 2012)

Sdiver said:


> I was able to crack it ..... "Be sure to drink your Ovaltine."


 
I think I used a different one time pad.  Mine says 
"never going to give you up, never going to let you down..."


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 23, 2012)

"All your base are belong to us".


----------



## Centermass (Nov 23, 2012)

Sdiver said:


> From the link ....
> 
> AOAKN HVPKD FNFJW YIDDC
> 
> ...


 
Wrong wrong wrong.

After having some cryptic nerds at MIT spend several hours with it, it translated to this:

Sorry, you've either reached a pigeon no longer in service or has changed its number. If you feel you've reached this pigeon in error, please crumple up your message or try your message again later.


----------



## tova (Dec 17, 2012)

*Has World War II carrier pigeon message been cracked?*

An encrypted World War II message found in a fire place strapped to the remains of a dead carrier pigeon may have been cracked by a Canadian enthusiast.

Gord Young, from Peterborough, in Ontario, says it took him 17 minutes to decypher the message after realising a code book he inherited was the key.

Mr Young says the 1944 note uses a simple World War I code to detail German troop positions in Normandy.
GCHQ says it would be interested to see his findings.


*AOAKN* - Artillery Observer At "K" Sector, Normandy
*HVPKD* - Have Panzers Know Directions
*FNFJW* - Final Note [confirming] Found Jerry's Whereabouts
*DJHFP* - Determined Jerry's Headquarters Front Posts
*CMPNW* - Counter Measures [against] Panzers Not Working
*PABLIZ* - Panzer Attack - Blitz
*KLDTS* - Know [where] Local Dispatch Station
*27 / 1526 / 6* - June 27th, 1526 hours
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20749632*


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 20, 2012)

tova said:


> *Has World War II carrier pigeon message been cracked?*
> 
> An encrypted World War II message found in a fire place strapped to the remains of a dead carrier pigeon may have been cracked by a Canadian enthusiast.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 21, 2012)

I doubt he's right. They're all standard 5 letter groups from an OTP, not acronyms IMO.


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2012)

One time pads use 5 letter groups. I think Mr. Young is an attention whore.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 21, 2012)

The other thing is, the British involved in codes and whatnot were very bright cookies. They wouldn't have used an outdated "code" book from the other war...not when they're breaking advanced German cyphers.


----------

